# CA/Cerakote application



## sjoat (29/10/16)

(Hope I've chosen the correct sub-forum)

Is there anyone in za who has experience with (and is good at) applying cyanoacrylate? I'm looking for help with a small DIY thing, would pay of course.

Edit: Or Cerakote. This would be even better actually. I contacted http://www.cerakote.co.za/ one time but he only works with firearms.


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/16)

sjoat said:


> (Hope I've chosen the correct sub-forum)
> 
> Is there anyone in za who has experience with (and is good at) applying cyanoacrylate? I'm looking for help with a small DIY thing, would pay of course.
> 
> Edit: Or Cerakote. This would be even better actually. I contacted http://www.cerakote.co.za/ one time but he only works with firearms.


CA is fast acting glue and Ive mended a thing or two in my time. 
Cerakote is a baked finish usually applied to firearms for corrosion resistance or cosmetic reasons.
Our mods are mostly made from a cheap zinc alloy and not ideal for baked finishes, unless its a cnc aluminium item like a reo or a paddy vapes leprechaun, it will most likely melt in the oven.


----------



## Slick (30/10/16)

You want your mod to look like this?


----------



## Genosmate (30/10/16)

sjoat said:


> (Hope I've chosen the correct sub-forum)
> 
> Is there anyone in za who has experience with (and is good at) applying cyanoacrylate? I'm looking for help with a small DIY thing, would pay of course.
> 
> Edit: Or Cerakote. This would be even better actually. I contacted http://www.cerakote.co.za/ one time but he only works with firearms.



What do you want to do with the CA?


----------



## sjoat (30/10/16)

Slick said:


> You want your mod to look like this?
> View attachment 73459



Yeah why not. It's not really for aesthetics - I like how it feels, grips well, protects well.



Genosmate said:


> What do you want to do with the CA?



Mind if I PM?


----------



## Genosmate (31/10/16)

sjoat said:


> Yeah why not. It's not really for aesthetics - I like how it feels, grips well, protects well.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I PM?


 OK


----------

